# Is counselling a medical expense?



## Marianne S (2 Jul 2008)

If you are diagnosed with a psychological condition such as alcoholism, anoerexia, depression and you attend a counselling service can you claim any of it back on the med 1? Is there any other way of claiming some of this money back?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2008)

I am pretty sure that it is.

This old thread might be of interest:

Counselling Sessions - Medical Claim


----------



## Marianne S (2 Jul 2008)

Thanks Clubman for the quick reply, I'll look into it.


----------



## davidrouse (2 Jul 2008)

Full details from Revenue here-
[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2008)

davidrouse said:


> Full details from Revenue here-
> [broken link removed]


That *summary *leaflet doesn't really clarify the original poster's question and is not totally authoritative or complete on all aspects of _MED1/2 _relief.


----------



## Marianne S (3 Jul 2008)

I had a look at the leaflet but it's very vague. I'm giong to give revenue a bell and see what they say


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

Did you read the thread to which I linked and to which it links? I'm fairly sure that such expenses are allowable as long as the "counsellor" in question is a member of some recognised professional body and not some sort of chancer.


----------



## efm (3 Jul 2008)

While this may not answer the original question 100% I think it should go some of the way:

*Minister for Finance (Mr. Cowen): *I am advised by the Revenue Commissioners that a
Med 1 claim for relief in respect of osteopathic or chiropractic treatment is only allowable if the
osteopath or chiropractor is a practitioner as defined in section 469 of the Taxes Consolidation
Act 1997 which provides for health expenses relief.
Under the legislation, “practitioner” means any person who is—
(a) registered in the register established under section 26 of the Medical Practitioners Act 1978,
(b) registered in the register established under section 26 of the Dentists Act 1985, or,
(c) in relation to health care provided outside the State, entitled under the laws of the country in which the care is provided to practice medicine or dentistry there. [source: Dail Questions 24th April 2007 (Question 263)]

I think one can replace osteopath / chiropractor with the relevant medical practicioner to give the definitive view.


----------



## efm (3 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I'm fairly sure that such expenses are allowable as long as the "counsellor" in question is a member of some recognised professional body and not some sort of chancer.


 

Like osteopaths and chiropractors?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

I'll resist the temptation to bite...


----------

